# Noelle



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She arrived here a month ago the last survivor of a small folck of 5. I was told she is so old it was doubtful she would survive the winter. She hadn't laid an egg in over a year. I thought she'd fit in just fine as my hens are all retired from egg laying. 
She was very thin. I offered her food and she gorged herself. After 2 weeks, all the food she wanted including greens and oyster shell, and egg arrived. There has been one each day since. I suspect the other members of the flock starved to death.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi CHARIS, I am glad that you were able to save this one to bad about the others.[/B GEORGE*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

She is a fortunate hen indeed ... and now she's saying "Thank you!" 

Well done, Charis - you gave her a new lease of life

John


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

What a cutie! She's a lucky little bird. 

Shame about the others. Whoever had them should be locked up with no food see how they like it to go without.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She is the sweetest bird and acts very grateful....very loving. I was told she was agressive and stand- offish. I was supposed to recieve 2 but the other died.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO sorry to hear the birds were all starving and some died, but happy to see this little survivor, it's amazing what a good diet will do, and she is probably SO grateful and in total happiness. I doubt she was ever aggressive or standoffish, she was probably searching for FOOD and her disposition was not what she was thinking of, when the tummy is growling..

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a beautiful name for an incredibly fortunate bird. Thank you so much for taking in this seet bird!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Noelle is beautiful, and I am glad that she is now doing well. It really is a terrible shame that the others were lost.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is a shame about the others. Thankfully Noelle is in your loving hands and thriving! My dad's name is Noel--rhymes with "bowl"--the men's version of Noelle. So it's one of my favorites! My chicken Henrietta looked just like her. Give her a big snuggle from me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know...she came prenamed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is nice she gives you a gift of breakfast everymorning....maybe thats her way of saying thanks....she is a pretty hen for being "old".....


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Charis said:


> You know...she came prenamed.


Sounds like the only nice thing that was done for her by her previous owners!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

if that is a recent photo you could have fooled me about her being old  usually when hens gets older their legs turn white or pale yellow with thicker scales and hers are as brite yellow as a pullets... as well as her comb being a brite red too


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think she is as old my little flock of hens.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

she looks great no matter what ... amazing what a little love and tenderness can do


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cutie. 
Poor baby, she must think she died and went to heaven.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a cutie, Charis!!

Wishing her a MUCH LONGER LIFE! I know she is VERY HAPPY NOW!!

ALL THE BEST from 

Shi and the gang!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a lovely little girl. I'm so happy she is now thriving and enjoying the good life. I love the name too.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Noelle is a lovely hen Charis! Thank you for giving this sweet bird a loving home and giving her the best of care she deserves. Such as sad shame about the other birds .

Lindi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Bless your heart Charis. She is in great hands and will have a wonderful retirement. Nice looking and great name, I agree.


----------

